# Consiglio riguardante Backup automatizzati.

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao ragazzi,

Avrei da chiedervi un consiglio  :Wink: 

Sto lavorando per una società straniera in Republica Ceca e gli sto mettendo su una Rete.

Ho comprato un hard disk esterno LAN (http://www.wdmybook.com/en/) contenente dentro un processore ARM e sopra ci gira Linux.. una vera favola!! (consiglio di andarlo a vedere!!) Mi ci sono subito messo SSH e ci faccio veramente di tutto... ha un suo ip fisso e con Samba lo monto e ci copio i backup giornalieri  :Smile: 

Il problema, purtroppo però, che il Charset di questo attrezzo è ISO-5889-1... e i caratteri Cechi (cioè dalla repubblica ceca ^^) sono ISO-5889-2.. quindi tutti gli accenti strani che hanno qui, una volta copiati, si sfasano dando nomi alle cartelle totalmente diversi... (certe vole mi trovo anche ???????????????????????\ .?,fp.odt)

Ho provato ad aggiungere il charset nell'unità ma purtroppo non è semplice dato che non ha un sistema di pacchetizzazione e non ho la possibilità di ricompilare le Glibc.. insomma vorrei anche evitare di scassarlo ^^'

La mia idea di backup è quella di eseguire un Rsync dalla cartella del server al mount dell'Hard Disk esterno... La cosa da sottolineare è che l'hard disk si trova fuori l'azienda.. quindi i dati vengono trasferiti attraverso una linea ADSL. Quindi non posso neanche creare un unico TAR.GZ da copiare ogni fine settimana.. anche perchè i dati sono un totale di 100GB. Con Rsync, invece, a fine settimana mi copia solo i files che sono stati modificati (sono quasi tutti file OpenOffice, Office, PDF, immagini e files HTML)... un'ottima soluzione ma mi sballa purtroppo il dannato charset  :Sad: (

Come posso risolvere? avete idea?

Io pensavo di fare uno script che creava un tar di ogni singolo file con la sua fullpath... così se lo si vuole ripristinare basta untarrare tutti...e una volta copiati sul server il charset non sballa! però 80.000 files da comprimere sono una botta... e poi temo che il server dopo un po mi esploda ^^'

----------

## djinnZ

amanda o imoostare il charset a samba

----------

## GuN_jAcK

se nel sistema non c'è il charset neanche samba lo vede... 

Amanda come funziona? Se fa lo stesso procedimento di rsync credo che non cambi nulla....

Però ho notato una cosa.. che se si crea una cartella attraverso smbclient gli accenti vengono visti .. magari se riuscissi a syncare attraverso smclient ce la potrei fare... credete che si può fare?

----------

## djinnZ

nella conf del kernel, o compilando il supporto smb come modulo con l'apposito parametro, o usando i parametri di codepage/iochars quando monti da remoto lo share smb

app-backup/amanda agisce con un client ed un server che si occupano di sincronizzare automaticamente i file che vengono aggiornati, mi pare che il tuo sia il caso specifico per cui è stato creato.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

nell'unità in cui lo copio purtroppo non posso ricompilare il kernel.. essendo una specie di firmware del device.... e quando imposto il codepage e l'iochar dentro samba ovviamente mi schernisce perchè non lo ha nel sistema....  non c'è un'altro modo per introdurre il charset in samba? 

Poi per il programma credo che mi basti e avanzi rsync per farlo...

----------

## falko

E creare un filesystem in user space con FUSE?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

spiegati se puoi  :Razz: 

Se mi risolve il problema sono l´uomo più felice del mondo  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Ho comprato un hard disk esterno LAN (http://www.wdmybook.com/en/) contenente dentro un processore ARM e sopra ci gira Linux.. una vera favola!! (consiglio di andarlo a vedere!!) Mi ci sono subito messo SSH e ci faccio veramente di tutto... ha un suo ip fisso e con Samba lo monto e ci copio i backup giornalieri 

 

Solo per curiosità... com'è formattato? vfat o ext3?

P.S. ti posso chiedere, a titolo informativo personale, come hai fatto a metterci su ssh? E' per caso possibile accedere direttamente al sistema operativo integrato e installarci programmi e/o smanettarci?   :Shocked: 

Se fosse così ne compro subito uno domani!   :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. ti posso chiedere, a titolo informativo personale, come hai fatto a metterci su ssh? E' per caso possibile accedere direttamente al sistema operativo integrato e installarci programmi e/o smanettarci?  8O 
> 
> Se fosse così ne compro subito uno domani!  :)

 

Sul modello non faccio nomi non avendo esperienza diretta, ma per la personalizzazione credo tu possa partire da qui:  www.nslu2-linux.org .

Ovviamente c'è anche un gentoo-man che ci semplifica la vita  :-)

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@Cazzantonio: Allora è possibile MODIFICARLO completamente. anzi sono rilasciati anche i sorgenti del firmware.. qui è per cominciare con i primi passi http://martin.hinner.info/mybook/  :Wink:  buon divertimento

Appena ritorno in ufficio lunedi ti faccio sapere con certezza che tipo di FS ha  :Wink: 

link sorgenti firmware: http://support.wdc.com/download/ (

Per quello che ho io basta andare sulla voce MyBook World Edition e da li prendersi il file con i sorgenti)

----------

## Peach

ciao

perché invece che impazzire con i vari iso latin, non ti/gli fai un favore convertendo tutto in UTF-8 prima di storare i files?

per questo usa convmv

```
convmv -r -f iso-8859-2 -t utf8 /samba
```

questo comando ti farà vedere i risultati, senza effettivamente applicare alcuna trasformazione. Dovrai quindi usare il comando con l'opzione --notest . il man è molto utile.

la trovo la soluzione che a lungo termine si rivelerà vincente.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@Peach: Lunedì proverò sicuramente! Se funziona ti faccio una statua!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ok ora sono più calmo e posso dilungarmi.

A meno che non usi filesystem scassi tipo vfat tutte le informazioni sono memorizzate sempre in utf8 (a meno che non viene disabilitato nel kernel il supporto, ma non credo sia il caso, è una cosa troppo anomala) e la tabella codici (8859-1) viene utilizzata solo per traslare i nomi dei file alla console (od anche nel ritorno di una readdir() o come diavolo si chiama la fuunzione), quindi il problema non è sul server ma sul client (linux se ho capito bene) che tu usi non sul server samba.

Il client windows scrive i nomi usando la sua tabella codici (852 o 855, sei in un ambito old-windozz, le iso te le scordi), il server li memorizza in utf8 (lo fa samba sempre e comunque), il client che tu usi invece è impostato su 850 o 437 e combina un casino nella conversione.

Quindi o imponi ai client windozz di usare la tabella 850 per l'accesso alla rete (tramite apposita chiave di registro che non ricordo più come funziona se per singolo share o per server o globale sull'host locale) o quando monti l'export smb usi la stessa identica tabella codici di chi ci ha scritto sopra.

Se invece usi un client windozz per accedere a codesta partizione devi operare sulò registro o (se usi ntfs altrimenti ti sposti il casino sul tuo pc) crearti due profili hardware distinti (fai prima forse) uno impostato a tabella codici 8859-15 ed uno a 8859-2. Ma la vedo molto male, non è mai stata prevista in modo facile la convivenza di charset differenti se non sulle versioni server (forse).

Quindi se usi un client linux devi solo ricompilare il kernel (SUL CLIENT NON SULL'HD DI RETE!) per aggiungere il supporto tabella codici 852/855 e iso-8859-2 e montare con 

```
mount -o iocharset=8859-2, codepage=852 //Lan-HD/partizione-backup /mountlocale
```

 o qualcosa del genere.

Per quanto riguarda l'uso di amanda ti stavo consigliando qualcosa che lavori in parallelo e che blocca una serie di file o dir alla volta man mano che vengono aggiornate.

Se poi devi riportare eventualmente i backup a dei client windozz "nostrani" devi convertire per forza (e ti ha detto peach come fare) tutto.

Se invece devi usare dei client windozz/linux con tabella codici prendi un pc da poco, monti in locale con la giusta codepage/iocharset lo share e lo riesporti via samba/nfs. Non ho provato ma dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

```
mount -t smbfs iocharset=8859-2,codepage=852 blablabla
```

io lo montavo così la cartella condivisa di samba.. e sul server (e non sul backup di rete) è gia tutto compilato...

però ora con la soluzione di convmw sembra funzionare... l'unica seccatura che tocca fare la conversione.. vedo se trovo altre soluzioni..

----------

